# Lightweight on a budget



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I've been wanting to build a sub 15 lb ( counting pedals, cages, computer) bike without breaking the bank. Can anyone recommend a frameset, 54cm, (under 2k$) to start this project?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

dougrocky123 said:


> I've been wanting to build a sub 15 lb ( counting pedals, cages, computer) bike without breaking the bank. Can anyone recommend a frameset, 54cm, (under 2k$) to start this project?


What you are asking for is just a recommendation based on weight, which isn't that hard to research. You don't mention what kind of fit you want, what you will use it for, what kind of geometry you prefer, what material you want or even what colors you hate. There is a lot more to picking a frame than just weight. However, if you find a frame/fork that combine to 1600g or less it should be easy to hit your goal, particularly if you will be buying all new parts and not trying to work around something like an existing 1800g wheelset.

You could go as cheap as one of the generic Chinese open mold frames and still hit your goal. One of the bikes over a WW is built on a Chinese frame with the same wheels I have and he is in the 12# range. Starting with a Scott Addict or Cannondale Supersix would give you a weight head start, a CAAD10 would give you a great budget frame, but any modern carbon (non-aero) frame should do.

My Xelius is built to 14.5 lbs with very good parts, but nothing that would be considered exotic or esoteric, with the possible exception the New Ultimate parts. It is a great bike, but not just because it is light. 

*All that to say, find a light bike that you like, not just the lightest bike you can get for your budget.* The frame is one place that people spend way too much to save a few grams, it is one of the most expensive places to play the gram counting game. 

Right after I pulled it off of the stand:









Frame and fork combined to exactly 1400g


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

What a beautiful bike! This is exactly what I was looking for. I would have never thought of this brand. Real world weight instead of bike company bs. May I ask where you got it and how much it cost?


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

You could also check out something like this:

Hongfu FM-066 frameset...HERE'S A REVIEW - Weight Weenies

you might want to read through the varying opinions of those who have ridden it however.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

dougrocky123 said:


> What a beautiful bike! This is exactly what I was looking for. I would have never thought of this brand. Real world weight instead of bike company bs. May I ask where you got it and how much it cost?


I bought it from a legit shop via eBay and paid about $1300. However, the support from LaPierre has been close to non-existent. If I were shopping again I would pick another bike based on that alone. Remember, with these modern carbon frames there is an extreme level of homogeneity. At this point one could argue that fit and color are where these bikes differ the most. Sure some ride stiffer, weigh less, steer quicker, etc. But they are all getting so close it is getting silly.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

You could check through Competitive Cyclist's frame sets for sales. Also, they will negotiate if you try. To an extent.

BMC Ultegra complete bike just over 2 grand. You could swap out whatever parts you want. Sweet ride. 

Glory Cycles also has great frames at good prices. I friend of mine got a Dogma (Pinarello) from them.

You might try the build a bike thing through Ribble Cycles. They are the Performance of the UK. I've always been happy with their service. And they make a Ribble brand carbon frameset, too. 

Then there is Wiggle...

CC Complet Bike and Frameset sale.


Glory Cycles Bikes


This page is worth posting, too. 

You might also want to look at the Willier's at CC. A lot are on sale.

This one. Size Medium 545 TT. On sale for around 1300.00. Marked down from 3500.00


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I went with a Fuji Altamira from Colorado Cyclist. I have a Sram Red group set on order. The wheels are Dura Ace C24. The cockpit will be Ritchey. I started to get nervous about the dollars so I didn't get the lightest stuff but hope it will be between 15-16 lbs.


----------

